# حلقة بحث عن الأشعة تحت الحمراء



## osama&rami (28 أبريل 2010)

حلقة بحث عن الأشعة تحت الحمراء أعدها الطالبان رامي الرحال وأسامة الأحمد 
بإشراف :* 
**أ.د.م محمد نجيب صلاحو *​


----------

